# ADSL vs Wifi Internet?



## BobShoes (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi I'm currently living in Alhaurín el Grande (Malaga) and am a bit undecided for which Internet service I should go for. There is an ADSL line in my house and can use that service but at the moment I'am using a Wireless internet system but it would be very slow during peak times. 

Would it be better to switch to the ADSL route and use there service? Above 5mpbs is okay for me but I want it to be consistent and not drop down to less then 1 during peak hours. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

ADSL is generally better and more reliable than wireless internet but it too can suffer from usage and may depend on how far along the line you are. However, given a choice, I would go for ADSL. I am currently getting around 30mbps from a wireless service but they are not available where you live.


----------

